# Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet



## Denni_Lo (28. Januar 2008)

Hi,

war am SA einkaufen und als ich in der Warteschlange zur Kasse stand ist mir das Hundefutter ins Auge gefallen. Namen weiß ich leider nicht mehr, es war in einem 10 kg PE Sack verpackt und sah aus wie Pallets. Kennt das wer und hat es evtl. schon mal angetestet?

Ich bin gelegentlicher Karpfenangler, nur während der Schonzeit eben.

Big THX im voraus für Eure Rückantworten.


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*

Ob das sinkt? |kopfkrat


----------



## flasche (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*

geht realativ auf Karpfen und extrem Gut auf Schleien (Der Hammer)


----------



## Jens0883 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*

Interessant ist ja die Frage, ob das Zeug sinkt. Wenn es das tut ist es bestimmt einen Versuch wert.


----------



## ~carphunter~ (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*

hi,
hat vlt jemand den Namen von diesem Hundefutter?
Wie viel kostet denn das Kilo?

Danke für euere Antworten!

Gruß Andy


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*

Hi!!
Es könnte Frolic sein wenn ja, ist das ein recht guter Köder, habe schon einige karpfen darauf gefangen!!!:m
mfg 
PS:habe frolic aber noch nie in 10kg säcken gesehen!!!#c


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*

Sodele, habe gerade im Inet nachgeschaut. Das Zeug nennt sich Gerodog und es handelt sich um Trockenfutter. Es sind Pallets bzw. Brocken welche von der Größe her vergleichbar mit einem 20 cent Stück sind, nur eben flach. Ob die nun sinken oder schwimmen weiß ich nicht, darum frage ich ja


----------



## ~carphunter~ (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*

hab grad bei stiftung warentest nach geschaut, die bewerten des mit 2,0 also muss es gut sein! ;-) Hat jemand den Preis dafür?


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*

Ja gut für den Köter aber gut fürs angeln?

Preis lag für 10 kg etwa bei 10 €, kleinere Verpackungen habe ich nicht gesehen.


----------



## ~carphunter~ (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*

naja wenn das Kilo schon 1€ kostet dann kann ich mir gleich frolic kaufen, die kosten hald a bissl mehr aber die fangen auch relativ gut!


----------



## ~carphunter~ (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*

hab da noch ne kurze Frage, kann man Frolic mit dem Wurfrohr füttern, oder wie füttert ihr es? 
Danke


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*

fahr gleich mal nachm Lidl und schau mir den Kram nochmals an, dan kan ich mehr sagen.


----------



## ~carphunter~ (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*

cool, dann könntest gleich mal posten was du dazu sagst!


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*



~carphunter~ schrieb:


> hab da noch ne kurze Frage, kann man Frolic mit dem Wurfrohr füttern, oder wie füttert ihr es?
> Danke


 
hi!!
Denke schon das des mit nem wurfrohr geht, ich machs aber mit der schleuder!

mfg


----------



## Foxer (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ich bin gelegentlicher Karpfenangler, nur während der Schonzeit eben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Luigi 01 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*

Das Trockenfutter aus den Lidl schwimmt, kauf ein Nachbar von mir immer und füttert damit seine Koi´s!

Die schlürfen es dann genüsslich von der Oberfläche!


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*

so war gerade da, kostet ~9 €

ist recht hart. Da es schwimmt lasse ich es sein.


----------



## CarpMetty (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*

Vielleicht wäre es mal ein versuch als Schwimmbrotersatz wert?! Wenn man es überhaupt vernünftig am Haken bekommt! Wenn die Kois datt fressen, dann auch Karpfen!


----------



## matchmaster 187 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*

hi|wavey:

kleiner tipp
beim penny gibts "billig-frolic" welches eig. absoulut zuverlässig sinkt.ich habe im letzten jahr viel damit gefischt und auch viel damit gefangen|rolleyes

preis:    3kg beutel=3$

im vergleich zu frolik (2,5kg=4$|gr doch deutlich günstiger und kein bisschen schlechter#6

mfg alex


----------



## seahavk (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*

hihihi


----------



## tarpoon (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*

hey wer will denn da am falschen ende sparen!? )
bei boiliepreisen von zum teil fast 17 euro das kilo sind 4 euro für 2,5 kilo frolic doch fast geschenkt. nicht das ihr mich falsch versteht-mir fällt das geld auch nicht aus dem arsch aber dann lieber auf köder zurückgreifen welche sich in der praxis schon 1000 fach bewährt haben...

gruß heiko


----------



## Carpjäger (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*

Also ,die dinger sinken nicht sondern schwimmen obe´n,.Gut geeignet zu enten füttern ,, auf karpfen höchstens zermahlen und dann im boilie.


----------



## seahavk (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*

Hallo Boardis,

also meine Löwen fressen jedes Futter, egal ob von Aldi, Lidl oder ….


----------



## Zanderfänger (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*

Gude, gibts eigentlich bei Aldi noch das "Rufus" ??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Rocky Coast (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*

Hallo Leute,

danke Euch für die Tips zu den Hundefuttern von Lidl und Penny.

Schwöre ja bei Hundefutter als Köder eigentlich auf das angesprochene Frolic. Die Witterung dieses Futters ist ja so gut, das es selbst mäklig fressende Hunde begeistert aufnehmen, obwohl die Inhaltsstoffe nun wirklich nicht so toll sind.

Nichts desto trotz ist vor allem das auftreibende Lidl Hundefutter für mich ein Versuch wert. Als Floater an der Grundbleimontage oder als Oberflächenköder im Sommer, wenn die Karpfen oft hoch im Wasser stehen, werde ich es dieses Jahr bestimmt einmal einsetzen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Gude, gibts eigentlich bei Aldi noch das "Rufus" ??? |kopfkrat



Nein, zumindest nicht bei Aldi Süd (der orangene) wurde wohl im Bezug auf das BSE/TSE Risiko komplett aus dem Programm genommen. 

Kann sein das bei Aldi aber mittlerweile ein Nachfolger dafür im Regal steht, habe was gesehen aber nicht wirklich darauf geachtet.


----------



## Luigi 01 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*

Was Rufus betrifft gibt es noch kein Nachfolger im Aldi,
hier gibt es auch nur Trockenfutter.


----------



## bennyhill (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*



matchmaster 187 schrieb:


> hi|wavey:
> 
> kleiner tipp
> beim penny gibts "billig-frolic" welches eig. absoulut zuverlässig sinkt.ich habe im letzten jahr viel damit gefischt und auch viel damit gefangen|rolleyes
> ...


Gebe doch bitte mal den korrekten Namen vom " Billig Frolic" an.
Gruß Bennyhill


----------



## AL297 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*

Hallo Leute,

war heut beim Einkaufen im Lidl und nahm spontan das schwimmende Hundefutter zum Ausprobieren mal mit. 3KG = 3€ Zum Anfüttern kein problem, in dem man diese "Pellets" einen Tag davor (je nach dem wie viel man braucht) im Wasser lösen ( so viel Wasser dass sich das Hundefutter gerade mal so vollsaugt und wird zu Brei -- sinkt nun. Zum Binden des Matsches einfach mit etwas Semmelbrösel (Panniermehl) vermischen und rein damit. Nun ist es sinkend und hoffentlich auch anlockend. War gerade beim Anfüttern am Regen in Zeitlarn. Morgen werd ich sehen was das für ein "Scheiss" ist. Dann kann ich mehr zu diesem Hundefutter sagen! ANFÜTTERN! Bis dann --- probiert alles aus, irgendeiner kam auch aufs Hunde-bzw. Katzenfutter drauf.


----------



## Filz321 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*

Es gib bei Kaufland eine Kopie von Frolic. Sieht genauso aus, sit ds gleiche drin, nur viel viel günstiger. 
Das sit aber die Kopie des Geflügelfrolics, nicht das mit Rind, Karotten, etc.
Da ich nur mit de Frolic aus Rind... fische, bringt mir das nichts...


----------



## Big carp 112 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*

Mit dem wurfrohr aber sehr schlecht aber frolic ist ein top köder das zeug gibst in so vielen formen und geschmäckern mit fleisch oder gemüse am besten noch eine knobi zähe dazupacken damit hab ich auch schonh mein big wasserschwein gefangen.


----------



## Schluchseeangler (1. April 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*

Hallo,

Die Pellets ( Hundefutter ) hab ich noch nicht getestet aber ich habe mir mal für Cypriniden allgemein eine Futtermischung ausgedacht, recht fängig!
Man neme einfach 3kg Paniermehl lässt sich auch prima selbst herstellen man lässt einfach trockenes brot durch den Mixer bis es ganz fein gemalen ist.
Nun fügt man 5 Päckchen Vanillepudding und etwas Soßenbinder von Mondamin dazu der lässt den ganzen Brei braun färben. Ist gut wenn man in klaren Gewässern fischt. Funktioniert wie eine süß richende Stickbombe.

Ich hoffe ich konnte ihnen etwas helfen auch wenn sie jetzt keine Antwort zu ihrem Beitrag erhielten!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

euer Schluchseeangler!


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. April 2008)

*AW: Hundefutter bei LIDL – wer hat es mal angetestet*

ich habe Euch nicht erlaubt meinen Thread zum Leben zu erwecken, alles was zu wissen gab steht bereits drin.

Der Kram kostet übrigens 9€ und ist steinhart, damit kann man wen todschmeißen


----------

